# Weekend Trip with Ivan



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

This weekend I'm taking a trip to my parent's house which is about an hour and a half away. I have a couple of options for my little Ivan.

*Option 1: *Leave Ivan at home with my roommate. My roommate is very capable and handles Ivan very well. However, I'm a little nuts when it comes to my Ivan and I'm worried about leaving him. He tends to poop in his wheel a lot and constantly knocks over his water dish which means frequent wheel cleaning and water replacement. I'm not sure that I want to lay all of that on my roommate. Not to mention... I'll miss him like crazy.

*Option 2: *Take Ivan on a road trip. He has a good hard-sided carrying case which can be buckled into my car. His cage is also able to be broken down so I could bring the cage and toys that he's used to with me. He did very well in the car the day that I brought him home and that trip was about an hour so I'm not super-concerned about car sickness and stress. I have a very portable water filter to bring his water with us and there are about 3 rest stops between my house and my parent's so I can stop to check on Ivan periodically.

I would really rather take him with me but I'm hoping to get some outside opinions. Is it okay to take Ivan with me or should I leave him with my roommate?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say, if you can keep things warm at your parents house and the change is not too drastic, then it would be fine to take him.


----------

